
Lisp interpreter in javascript with jQuery : programming - fogus
http://marcbelmont.com/lisp-interpreter-javascript-jquery/
======
cabalamat
There appear to be bugs in it. I tried:

    
    
       (cdr '(ddd a xxx))
    

And it said:

    
    
       Error: The expression is not balanced. Remove -1 parentheses.
    

I tried adding a parenthesis (which I assume is the same as removing -1 of
them), without success.

~~~
gus_massa
This interpreter does not understand _quote_ or _'_. When you write

    
    
      (cdr '(ddd a xxx))
    

the interpreter reads

    
    
      (  cdr  '(  ddd  a  xxx  )  )
               | 
               \------  '(  is a token
    

For example, this works:

    
    
      (cdr (list 1 2 3))

~~~
cabalamat
This however does not:

    
    
      (cdr (list ddd a xxx))
    

If the language doesn't allow lists containing things other than integers,
it's not really a lisp.

------
tumult
Cool.

And for some more heavyweight Scheme->JS (stuff that you wouldn't mind using
on a real project) check out inria's HOP (Scheme2JS is a component of it) and
BiwaScheme.

<http://hop.inria.fr/>

<http://www.biwascheme.org/>

------
RyanMcGreal
Great weekend hack! One annoying request: paren-sensitive text box. :)

